# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  *Triggering* Larrissa Miller's story

## Member11

> Larrissa Miller is a remarkably talented gymnast who's represented her country at the Olympics but her strength hid a dark secret. http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/th...ian-s-hardship

----------

